# Great day at the lake...



## rdneckhntr (Jun 3, 2007)

Well me and a buddy hit up a little 10HP lake around here today. Last year this lake had been drained while testing the dam(a log got stuck) and a lot of the fish died. This lake had been known for its monster bass and HUGE muskie. Theyve filled the lake back and stocked so we wanted to try it out. We knew we wouldnt get anything very big but we hoped for a lot of bites. Well we got what we wished for. WE each caught about 50 apiece. The biggest was probably 2-3lbs but we were gettin hits left and right every cast...and I mean EVERY CAST... They hit on everything from senkos to jigs to spinnerbaits to crankbaits... Ill post pics of some of the bigguns later....(i took pics of almost all the fish so Ill have to sort through em...)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2007)

Good job, you have to love those days. You had a great opportunity to test baits, if they did not work today for you I would toss them, not worth the weight of carrying them around.

I love those days!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha the only problem with that is everything we threw they hit...and we threw just about everything we had to see if they would...


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great day!!! Congratulations and can't wait to see the pictures!!


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2007)

Is it still stocked with Muskie? Or is it just a Bass Place!

Good numbers today, Those are really rare!


----------

